# Grooming Pictures



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

Is there a thread somewhere that has just images of different grooming styles?
I see so many people asking for ideas on what to tell their groomer 
but when looking for images to print out and bring with Google Images is it.
If there isn't a thread yet - could this start one 

Slightly separate question: I know there are a few members that shave bellies
but let the rest of the Hav hair grow - I would LOVE a belly shot to get a better idea.

Thank you!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

OK, I am going to post a few grooming shots, not all will be Havanese breed but they will be similar-looking as I didn't get a lot of Havanese grooming clients. Give me a few minutes. 
I don't have a shaved belly shot so maybe someone else can pitch in that.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

OK, pictures in order: 

- puppy trim (no length taken off body, only eyes, bangs, feet and sanitary on this 7 month Havanese

- "0" guard comb cut on body, slightly longer on head and short nose, by owner request, mixed dog. A "0" is 5/8 inch but on drop coats the hair will cut longer than indicated on the guard comb, also on legs as the leg hair drops downward. This is one of the first dogs I groomed after I came back from grooming school, so sorry

- "E" comb cut on this little dog. This is the longest guard comb that can be put on a clipper. Hair is approx. 2" long. Teddy bear/bell face, bridge of nose not cut

- scissor only cut on this Tibetan Terrier. The skirt was trimmed, legs, feet, eyes and bangs. Feet are beveled

- Full Havanese coat, however, not a show trim as eyes and bangs are rounded out, skirt is scissored slightly


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*grooming pictures*



m0rg4n said:


> Is there a thread somewhere that has just images of different grooming styles?
> I see so many people asking for ideas on what to tell their groomer
> but when looking for images to print out and bring with Google Images is it.
> If there isn't a thread yet - could this start one
> ...


Here are a couple of Tyler who has been in a short coat for about 10 of his almost 16 years. If you or anyone else is interested in the exact grooming instructions which were given me by my groomer because so many on the forum had requested them of me, I can post them. I don't know if this particular style has a name, i.e. puppy cut or whatever, but it's worked for me over the years and only requires a once over lightly once a week.


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> Here are a couple of Tyler who has been in a short coat for about 10 of his almost 16 years. If you or anyone else is interested in the exact grooming instructions which were given me by my groomer because so many on the forum had requested them of me, I can post them. I don't know if this particular style has a name, i.e. puppy cut or whatever, but it's worked for me over the years and only requires a once over lightly once a week.


Tyler always looks so dapper. I would love instructions if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Grooming pictures*



m0rg4n said:


> Tyler always looks so dapper. I would love instructions if you wouldn't mind.


Here are Tyler's groomer's instructions. He is clipped every six weeks and begins to look shaggy about that time.

She clips his body to 1 1/2" using a metal A comb. She scissors his feet and scissors his legs to form a column. On the top of his head, she uses a metal E, so that the fur appears layered. For his ears, she points the shears toward his jaw and clips them in that position so they are not square.

Hope these instructions and pictures help. I'm sure any groomer can relate to these instructions. Good luck and don't forget pictures.:wink:


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Atticus, first puppy cut!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

This was the "before" too cute!


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

Atticus said:


> This was the "before" too cute!


Thank you!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Grooming oictures*



Atticus said:


> Atticus, first puppy cut!


Wow, Jody, he looks awesome! I love the puppy cut on him. He looks so cute in it and it will be easy to deal with.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Atticus looks great!!!! so sweet


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This is a picture of Zoey's first haircut. I did it all with a pair of blunt ended scissors.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Here are some of Tim. He's pretty freshly groomed in all these pics since he still looks white. I'm going shorter on his beard next time so I'll take more pics.






IMG_4915 by jabojenny01



IMG_4920 by jabojenny01


IMG_4913-2 by jabojenny01


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Timmy looks very handsome, Jenny. Very nice haircut.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I still want to try Zoey Like Timmy I would have to take her to a groomer I don't think I could do that with my scissors.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This was my try at A Timmy cut. It was done in May and I do think its so much easier than longer. I have however noticed more mats on her bellie than with the longer coat. I like leaving the hiney covered with hair. I don't like a bulls eye. Does timmie have a bulls eye if so I bet he is cute anyway. PS I have no idea how to spell hinnie.:becky: I like timmies face for a nice clean cut and eyes showing. I just have long bangs right now on the sisters. I think it looks funny when they cut them short and leave long ears. To me shorting up the ears makes them look more like a puppy.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

m0rg4n, Indy is gorgeous!!! Love the album and all the pictures of him growing each week. Wish I would have done that with Canela n Vino....maybe next time. lol


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Atticus said:


> This was the "before" too cute!


I just adore his coloring. He is something special for sure.


----------

